# Moving to dubai



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi there, pretty standard questions that I would like some help with if possible. Basically, been offered a job in Dubai working in Emaar Square. Trying to get an idea of the cost of living, can anyone give an idea of costs associated with a two bedroom apartment and a two bedroom villa (both for comparison) within easy commute of Emaar square. I presume things to pay for are:-

Rent
Resident Tax (5%
Power (gas/electric)
Water/sewerage
Phone (landline)
Home Insurance
Car insurance & tax (presume petrol is peanuts)
TV (Eqivalent of full Sky package)
Missed anything?

Thanks.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Rough Guide:

Rent - 120,000 to 150,000 Dhs/year
Resident Tax (5% - No such thing, unless you pay maintenance fees if you own a property.
Power (gas/electric) - 1,200 Dhs/month
Water/sewerage - Included in above
Phone (landline) - See response below for TV.
Home Insurance - No idea, I'd be surprised if it was more than 3,000 Dhs/year
Car insurance & tax (presume petrol is peanuts) - Depends on value of the car, budget for 5% of price of car. There's no tax. Petrol is dirt cheap, cost me 100 Dhs to fill my SUV yesterday.
TV (Eqivalent of full Sky package) - I pay 432 Dhs/month for full Showtime Premier package, 1MB broadband internet and landline.

Hope that helps, in most cases, you'll be able to get cheaper, and more expensive, so some people may disagree, I'm just basing it on what my costs are.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Residency tax no; Municipality fee on rent, quite likely. This can be 5% of your annual rent although not everyone is paying it. There are anomalies that seem to have little logic, but best to factor it in as likely to be charged on a new apartment.

You haven't said what you want to rent. AED 100K will get you an apartment. For a villa in a nice area you are looking at AED 200K+.

Your water/electricity (DEWA) will start at around AED 300 a month in an apartment and increase significantly for a villa with a garden.

Please ensure you read the sticky thread for general information.

-


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Residency tax no; Municipality fee on rent, quite likely. This can be 5% of your annual rent although not everyone is paying it. There are anomalies that seem to have little logic, but best to factor it in as likely to be charged on a new apartment.
> 
> You haven't said what you want to rent. AED 100K will get you an apartment. For a villa in a nice area you are looking at AED 200K+.
> 
> ...


The 5% tax is really a puzzle to me. Two of my friends live in JBR , one gets a bill with 5% tax while the other does not apparently. I did not get billed for 7 months and then the last bill contained a 5% charge. Does any one know the rules?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I get charged a 'housing fee' on my DEWA bill, is that the same thing as this tax?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> I get charged a 'housing fee' on my DEWA bill, is that the same thing as this tax?


I believe so. It should be around 5% of your rent. 

Everyone is supposed to pay it, but the systen hasn't caught up with everyone and rental contracts that predate the introduction of the charge are exempt. A few other anomalies too.

No one ever clamed life in Dubai was logical... 

-


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

it sounds like apartments are the real paycheck killers... 

Can i get something decent for 100.000? 

How much to lease a decent car?

Thanks!


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

define 'decent'

and as far as apartments go - how many bedrooms are you expecting? as with most places rents vary by where you are looking to settle in


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

decent -- clean and easy car for a big guy.

Appartment: 1BR for 2 people. What is better closer to work or cheaper apartment ?! hmm.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JohnCaine said:


> decent -- clean and easy car for a big guy.
> 
> Appartment: 1BR for 2 people. What is better closer to work or cheaper apartment ?! hmm.


Traffic can be a real pain, so best to let us know where you will be working and we can give you some idea. 

For AED you can get a nice 1 bed place and in some areas, 2 bed. Do you want to be in a purely 'Western' expat area (surprises me that many people do!) or are you looking for something more cosmopolitan? Quiet or lively? Close to amenities?

Beware that rents are payable in advance, sometimes annually (for a discount), now more frequently every 6 months, sometimes even quarterly. Have a read of the sticky thread for more info.

-


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

a) Do you have info on where your office will be located?

b) by a car for a big guy do you mean SUVs? General rule of thumb: Japanese cars are generally cheaper than Germans (but the opposite goes for the food, which is lame because i love sushi but I digress) 

c) 100k will get you a pretty spiffy 1BR just about anywhere in the city - as Elphaba noted, western centric locales will run you more dough. If youre cool with living among a more mixed crowd - there are plenty of places where you can pay 60-70k for a 1BR - then pocket the difference and spend on a social life. or video games (dont judge me)



/I personally prefer closer to work. Traffic gets annoying around peak hours and I still havent mastered knitting sweaters while steering just yet


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Traffic can be a real pain, so best to let us know where you will be working and we can give you some idea.
> 
> For AED you can get a nice 1 bed place and in some areas, 2 bed. Do you want to be in a purely 'Western' expat area (surprises me that many people do!) or are you looking for something more cosmopolitan? Quiet or lively? Close to amenities?
> 
> ...


I will be working at the medical center (near Grand Hyatt). 

The company is paying the advance and will be monthly deducted. 

It has to be furnished, nice and modern. Area , i don´t know. Haven´t seen much yet. But will visit again with my girl in 10 days...on the weekend. 

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JohnCaine said:


> I will be working at the medical center (near Grand Hyatt).
> 
> The company is paying the advance and will be monthly deducted.
> 
> ...


I thought you'd be in Healthcare City.  A furnished apartment will be much more expensive and severely limits your options. 

If you don't want to be too far away consider Oldtown/Downtown, nr Burj Khalifa/Dubai Mall. Not cheap, but new and I am told some nice apartments around there. 

I take it you know the laws about co-habiting?

-


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

near the grand hyatt, directly at the pyramid


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

co-habiting?!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JohnCaine said:


> co-habiting?!


As I said earlier, please read the sticky thread....

-


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> As I said earlier, please read the sticky thread....
> 
> -


sorry, i didn´t get that... whats the sticky thread? and what is co-habiting?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JohnCaine said:


> sorry, i didn´t get that... whats the sticky thread? and what is co-habiting?


On the list of threads at the top are a number that are 'stuck' at the top. One of them is entitled 'info about Dubai/UAE' and asks all posters to read the thread. It tells you gives of info about Dubai and will answer some of your questions.

Cohabiting is living together. It is illegal in the UAE.

-


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

JohnCaine said:


> I will be working at the medical center (near Grand Hyatt).
> 
> The company is paying the advance and will be monthly deducted.
> 
> ...




I live not too far from there - there are plenty of reasonably quiet pockets where you can stay around there BUT I cant tell you about _availability _ - for that you'll have to hunt a bit on your own.

Once youre here look around the residential buildings near the Movenpick (near where you will be working) - very nice places, should be in your budget if still available 


cohabiting is living in sin & you should be ashamed of yourself. :nono:


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

what are you guys talking about? I can´t move to Dubai if i can´t live with my future wife , even if we´re not married... 
everybody knew when i was there that i have a girlfriend. She was the major talk about...nobody told me .


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't worry about it, everyone does it, it's one of those accepted breaches of the law that's only used against you if you do something else wrong.


----------



## Betto (Jan 21, 2010)

*hi*

Question, how many bedroom has your house? I have to rent one house with 3bedrooms, do you know a Realtor web page? Thank you




Gavtek said:


> Rough Guide:
> 
> Rent - 120,000 to 150,000 Dhs/year
> Resident Tax (5% - No such thing, unless you pay maintenance fees if you own a property.
> ...


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Don't worry about it, everyone does it, it's one of those accepted breaches of the law that's only used against you if you do something else wrong.


you don´t happen to know of any jobs for a young ambitious lady from Germany ?


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

JohnCaine said:


> what are you guys talking about? I can´t move to Dubai if i can´t live with my future wife , even if we´re not married...
> everybody knew when i was there that i have a girlfriend. She was the major talk about...nobody told me .


LOL

dude I'm being tongue in cheek - yes it's 'illegal' , but as long as you dont make someone else seriously cross with you , you two should be fine. just dont go telling the officials at immigration you two are going to be living together & you'll be ok


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Betto said:


> Question, how many bedroom has your house? I have to rent one house with 3bedrooms, do you know a Realtor web page? Thank you


check out dubizzle.com and gnads4u.com


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

JohnCaine said:


> you don´t happen to know of any jobs for a young ambitious lady from Germany ?


is her qualification 1) young, or 2) ambitious, or 3) lady, or 4) from Germany ? 
Might help a potential recruiter here in shortlisting her
Just kidding.


----------

